# Is this legit?



## LiquidStorm (8 August 2014)

http://oyosc.com

PO Box 90, West Burleigh, QLD 4219
admin@oyosc.com.au

Corr Piccone: 0409 455 604
Helene Thomas: 0402 059 909

sales@oyosc.com.au

Is this Legit ? 

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (9 August 2014)

This thread was originally about the company in the first post, and was titled to reflect this.

It sat in moderation for a day or two while I thought about what to do with it. It could have easily been spam or not spam. It was impossible to know for sure.

However, since the question really being asked was, "Is this legit?", I though perhaps it was about time we had a thread where people could post a link to a product, service or website and get opinions from others about whether or not they think it is legit.


----------



## sydboy007 (9 August 2014)

LiquidStorm said:


> http://oyosc.com
> 
> PO Box 90, West Burleigh, QLD 4219
> admin@oyosc.com.au
> ...




Wouldn't surprise me considering the financialisation of everything.  

I'd note that lately the baltic dry index has been down due to increased numbers of ships and slower global growth, so the returns they're promoting are looking a bit inflated 

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/busines...930303021?nk=5a1c6bea8cd70cd4f55c97a300431184


----------



## LiquidStorm (10 August 2014)

I'm not a spammer just asking if it was a worthy investment ? 

I have read the article but was still unsure of it thats why i posted here to see what everyone here thought of it. 

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## FxTrader (10 August 2014)

Based somewhere in Qld presumably, PO Box address, low budget website, no references, only mobile phone numbers for contact, property spruikers/agents in charge - all red flags.  There is no disclosure of what benefit they get but I would venture a guess that they take a large percentage up front and you wear all the risk.  They could disappear overnight without a trace and leave you with a worthless contract.  All the hallmarks of an outright scam or ponzi scheme, fails the smell test for me.

The probability that it's legit seems remote and there are many other companies vying for this business and you can rent one yourself retail from $2 a day http://www.onlinecontainers.com.au/.  The claimed "guaranteed" *up to 12%* annual return on a $4k purchase price seems very improbable.


----------



## chrislp (11 August 2014)

Joe Blow said:


> This thread was originally about the company in the first post, and was titled to reflect this.
> 
> It sat in moderation for a day or two while I thought about what to do with it. It could have easily been spam or not spam. It was impossible to know for sure.
> 
> However, since the question really being asked was, "Is this legit?", I though perhaps it was about time we had a thread where people could post a link to a product, service or website and get opinions from others about whether or not they think it is legit.




Just so you know Joe I saw this in an advertisement banner on ASF a couple of weeks ago.

I don't remember the name of the company but it was for the same product.


----------



## Jjw072 (19 December 2014)

Looks very much like another unverified sort of scam called Pacific Tycoon.

Google search will reveal some good reading.

I emailed Corr and Helene to ask if it is Pacific Tycoon and I as yet have no answer from them.

Stay away would be my advise


----------



## Jjw072 (19 December 2014)

chrislp said:


> Just so you know Joe I saw this in an advertisement banner on ASF a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I don't remember the name of the company but it was for the same product.




PACIFIC TYCOON


----------

